# Jon Boat for Murrells inlet



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, moving to the area in late June and I wanted to get a boat to go strictly on the flats down in Murrells Inlet. My main targets are redfish and flounder. Would a jon boat suffice? I would like a larger boat, but the weight restrictions on my jeep leave me at only 1000 pounds. And all I want to do is be out on the water with my father. I would stay in calmer waters, would a flat bottom or v hull be best?


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a 16' flat bottom jon that I've used for many years in tidal waters here in MD. It's been in the bay too, but not ideal unless the conditions are very good. Have not taken it to Murrell's, but would expect that it would be fine as long as you stay inshore. I also have a 15' 9" Gheenoe (fiberglass), and have taken it to Pawley's & fished in the creek & the backwaters there. Not something I would take out into the surf or big water, but for tidal creeks & backwater areas it's also a fine craft to fish from. I have been in the Chesapeake Bay with it too, but again the conditions have to be ideal. 

My jon has been decked which makes standing & fishing no problem. I can stand in the Gheenoe, but not how I'll usually fish. It's quite stable, but not as stable as the jon. I've mounted decent seats in both with pedestals so that sitting & fishing is no problem.

I have trailers for both, and both weigh less than 1000 lbs with trailers so that's no problem. I can however put the Gheenoe in the 8' bed of my F-150 & transport it, rather than use the trailer. It's a bit heavy, but I can handle it without help. Although it's much easier to handle with two adults. 

The jon with two adults in it & gear is good for shallows to about 5" or 6", the Gheenoe with two adults I've been in as little as 3" of water. The Gheenoe, has a flatter bottom that most canoes, so it's a very stable craft & excellent for shallow water. Between the two I would rather fish from the jon most of the time as there's more room & standing is easier, but the Gheenoe is more portable & there's less to deal with with transporting it. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You should be fine...I've even seen guys in jon boats anchored at the jetty.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

If you fish in the inlet watch out for the parasail boats coming out of Captain Dicks they will not watch out for you. I got swamped in my bass boat one time. Try to stay out of the main channel.


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I will definitely watch out for parasailer boats. I have taken an inflatable kayak out into the flats up near topsail island in Nc, and did just fine. This "jetty" I see everyone post about, is that the opening point between the open water and the inlet? Im a greenhorn to saltwater, so I am still learning everything past dropping a line from a bridge.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The jetties are huge rock piles stretching out into the sea that keep the mouth and channel of Murrells Inlet from shifting with the moving sand.


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thank you SmoothLures, I saw that on a map and assumed that's what it was, did not know it was rocks placed there. Is there a good abundance of trout and flounder in the back waters?


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

I will be mainly drifting for flounders and trolling a little for trout, and just anchored up somewhere drowning minnows.


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Hey keep in mind that the 1000 ls is more than likley toung weight alot of somewhat bigger boats will have less toung weight than that I hand a 17 ft javlin bass boat and the toung weight was less than 1000 lbs by far just a thought you might be able to get a litle bigger boat than you thought


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Logan, one note here. Safety & care first & foremost! No fish is worth your life! 

When I took my Gheenoe to Pawley's we were paddling it, no motor power. Not an issue in the creek & backwaters, but when the tide was moving we had to go with the flow & not against it. Too much moving water & two older guys paddling (My one brother & I). Had we been too close to the inlet & trying to go against the current, we would likely be in China right now or on the bottom! The current was too strong. Not good! 

My brother & I have been fishing in tidal waters most of our lives so was not concerned about getting into trouble. We knew better than get out in the inlet with the tide moving out when paddling.
Folks new to fishing the tides may not be as aware of what can happen, so just be careful! 

Be sure your motor is in 100% operational condition if you venture out towards those jetties & the open ocean. You'll be at the mercy of the tide & current & possibly wind & that can get very scary very fast & very dangerous in a small craft! If we went against the current even in the creek we had to get right against the shore line to make any headway. That's not a good situation either against a rock jetty should you have motor problems.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Also before putting your motor in salt water, check the sacrificial anode under the motor. If it is the least bit worn or loose it is time to replace. It is dirt cheap and simple to do as well.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I've seen jon boats at 3 mile :O


----------



## LoganC94 (Mar 10, 2014)

bigjim5589, thank you for the advice. My first time kayaking in topsail Island I learned about the current being too strong. I was trying to fish but just kept being pulled down and it turned from a fishing trip to a huge cardio exercise, luckily I caught It happening before I was too far gone. but thank you for making me remember such a simple error that can turn very bad!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Logan, drop by www.TinBoats.net and gather up some info on the Jon Boats.
Many members are in the Murrells area.
I myself have a 16' Modified V-Hull that I sometimes take into the Big Waters. Pulled by my '96 Jeep Cherokee.


----------

